# Festplatte kein Zugriff. Rechte verloren?



## Spelmann (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab keinen korrekten Zugriff auf meine externe Festplatte.

Versuche ich die Platte über Computer (Arbeitsplatz) zu öffnen gibt's ne Fehlermeldung.

Der Pfad ist nicht verfügbar.
Auf E:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden.
Zugriff verweigert.

Die Dateien der Platte haben eine Verknüpfung mit einer Bibliothek.
Über die Bibliotheken habe ich teilweise Zugriff auf die Dateien der Platte. Von hier kann ich sie zwar auch nicht kopieren oder verschieben, aber ich kann die Dateien öffnen und dann via "Speichern unter" woanders sichern. Es sind aber zu viele Dateien um das händisch zu machen.

Die Platte an sich schein also ok zu sein, nur die Zugriffsrechte fehlen wohl.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die zurück bekomme?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## tombe (7. Januar 2014)

Gibt es bei dir mehrere Benutzer mit unterschiedlichen Rechten?

Klingt doch irgendwie so als ob du für das Laufwerk/die Verknüpfung Zugriffsrechte vergeben hättest und jetzt mit einem Benutzer zugreifen willst, der eben nur eingeschränkte Rechte hat.


Hast du die Platte mal an einen anderen Rechner angeschlossen und es da versucht?


----------



## Spelmann (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo tombe,
für die Anmeldung an Windows (win7 | 64bit) gibts nur einen Benutzer.

Entstanden ist das Problem weil die Indizierung der Platte nicht funktionierte. Die Suche hat weder bei Dateinamen geschweige denn Inhalten gegriffen. Ich hatte dann eine Anleitung gefunden, die vorschlug einmal alle Benutzer der Platte zu entfernen und dann neu anzulegen. Tatsächlich war da mehr als ein Benutzer vermerkt. Ich hab die nacheinander gelöscht und das wars dann.

An einem anderen Rechner ging die Platte aber auch nicht mehr.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## tombe (7. Januar 2014)

Moment mal, das ist eine externe Festplatte. Warum sind da dann ein oder mehrere Benutzer drauf vorhanden? Die gibt es doch normalerweise nur auf der lokalen Festplatte auf der sich das Betriebssystem befindet.

Du schreibst oben Laufwerk *E*, hast du auf dieses Laufwerk irgendwelche Rechte vergeben?


----------



## Spelmann (7. Januar 2014)

nee, ich hab da aktiv nie irgendwelche Rechte vergeben.
Auch die Laufwerks-Zuordnung auf E erfolgte damals automatisch.
Ich hab noch ne zweite Platte da ist das auch so.
Drei Benutzer sind angelegt:



Ich hab bei der anderen Platte einfach alle drei Einträge entfernt um dann nach Anleitung eine wieder neu zu erstellen.


----------



## tombe (7. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hilft ja das hier weiter.

Der Beitrag dort wurde zumindest als erledigt markiert.


----------



## Spelmann (7. Januar 2014)

Nutzt leider nichts. Unter Arbeitsplatz gibt's diese Option nicht und auch RMT > Eigenschaften bringt mich nicht weiter:


----------

